# wallace and woods sign with the heat, your thoughts?



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i wanted wallace, but woods didnt have the chance to play for us.......................... at all. i usually like guys that sit on the bench and like to see um play, i enjoy watching woods and igor, but i dont think that woods has nba talent. i didnt think a west team would pick him up. he is a horrible center in the west but just a bad center east:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: . sorry your thoughts?
O YEA, WAT ABOUT JIM JACKSON. people were saying that we would find out about him in 48 hours like a week ago. anyone got some info


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

PEOPLE YOUR THOUGHTS PLEASE


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Yes, sir!

Woods would have been nice to keep, but I trust Flip that the guy is simply a head case. He's certainly better than Ervin Johnson, though.

I like that Wallace isn't signing with Minnesota, because this makes me think that we have Gary Trent in the fold. This is great news, folks!


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

i'm gonna have to disagree with you about woods. he has been a terrible nba player. the only reason you'd keep him over ervin johnson is because he's younger. for any other reason beyond that would be dumb. what has loren woods done? sure it's fun to watch a guy like him come in with ten seconds left of a blowout and shoot a three, but that's all he really did this past season. as for wallace, he'd never really fit into the rotation here. when you are already trying to get enough minutes for spree, wally, cassell, and hudson...the 1,2,3 spots are gonna be all but filled. with kevin garnett sometimes playing the 3 as well. we need to bring back gary trent though. he is a banger down in the post with a soft shooting touch 8-12 feet away from the hoop.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kaniffmn</b>!
> what has loren woods done? sure it's fun to watch a guy like him come in with ten seconds left of a blowout and shoot a three, but that's all he really did this past season.


You must have missed the first ten games of last season where Woods actually averaged about 25 minutes a game. 

I thought he did alright. Gave up position quite a bit in the paint because he's so skinny, but was very active on the glass and at altering shots, and can really run the floor. As far as shotblockers go, he could potentially be one of the best in the league, sooner rather than later. 

Saying he will never be better than Ervin Johnson is right now is just plain stupid...


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

you want to know what is stupid...how if loren woods didn't play so bad...how he found himself on the bench for the remainder of the season. ervin johnson has something that loren woods will never have, leadership skills. ervin has been a captain in the league for several years and to say that he can't challenge shots would be just plain stupid also. ervin johnson can do everything that loren woods did for us last year and you won't ever hear him complain like woods did. i'll bet woods will do a decent job in the east, he'll still get thrown around cuz he's so skinny. his shot blocking...i'll give you that, but not much more. other than the fact that he can run the floor better than ervin...they are all around, pretty much the same player minus the age factor.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kaniffmn</b>!
> you want to know what is stupid...how if loren woods didn't play so bad...how he found himself on the bench for the remainder of the season.


You answer your own question in about three sentences...



> ervin johnson can do everything that loren woods did for us last year and you won't ever hear him complain like woods did.


There you go...it was a rift between Woods and Flip, nothing more. I thought Woods was a lotto pick when he was up to be drafted, and I maintain my opinion of his talent. He's obviously got a few mental issues, to the point where it's almost a non-issue as to whether he hung on in Minnesota or not. 



> i'll bet woods will do a decent job in the east, he'll still get thrown around cuz he's so skinny. his shot blocking...i'll give you that, but not much more. other than the fact that he can run the floor better than ervin...they are all around, pretty much the same player minus the age factor.


He'll do very well in Miami if Riley can screw his head on straight. Johnson and Woods aren't similar players at all. Johnson is athletically challenged, but strong and crafty. He was a serioulsy limited player in his prime, and now it's even worse. Woods is a top-notch athelete, but skinny and not all there in the head. For these reasons, he is also limited as a player. 

In the end, I don't think Woods ending up in Miami will burn us. But if the question is who I would rather have as my backup center this season, it would be Loren Woods. Either way, our backup center is going to get 5 minutes per game, and not be much of a factor. Not much of a factor, in the long run. 

The key is getting Gary Trent signed, so that he can come in for Garnett and play next to KG when Olo is winded.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

In the end, I don't think Woods ending up in Miami will burn us. Either way, our backup center is going to get 5 minutes per game, and not be much of a factor. Not much of a factor, in the long run. 
The key is getting Gary Trent signed, so that he can come in for Garnett and play next to KG when Olo is winded. [/QUOTE]

for once...i agree with you.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

woods is awsome ( not basketball wise), he was on beg borrow and deal. it was awsome , THEY WERE IN MINNY


----------

